

Startup Goshi Blogs 50 days to pitch at demo day - jeisenberg

50 Days to build a business
http://blog.goshi.me
======
appg33k
Really cool idea. It's great to see transparency in the startup process. Good
luck!!

------
pbreit
Link: <http://blog.goshi.me>

